# Myths and Legends.



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I was going to do this as a poll, but seeing as I am extraordinarily lazy, I'll do it this way. It's very simple and a little puerile, but I'm really interested in what people believe.

Do you believe in certain myths and legends (and sorry, I'm including religion in this.)? As if so, to what extent? Below I've made a list of well-known myths and legends, and if you could scored them thusly:

*YES YES YES!!
YES
Possibly
Probably not
No
Definately not*

And if you could be bothered, give a reason for your answer.

Here they are:

The Loch Ness Monster
Big Foot/The Abominable Snowman
UFO's (visitations and/or abductions)
Life on other planets
ESP
Telepathy
Ghosts (proper ghosts - white ladies, headless horsemen etc)
Reincarnation
Religion (any)
Tarot
Astrology
Homeopathy

For what it's worth, my answers are:

The Loch Ness Monster -* Definately Not*
Big Foot/The Abominable Snowman - *Possibly*
UFO's (visitations and/or abductions) - *Probably Not*
Life on other planets - *YES*
ESP - *Probably not*
Telepathy - *Probably not*
Ghosts (proper ghosts - white ladies, headless horsemen etc) - *No*
Reincarnation - *No*
Religion (any) - *No*
Tarot - *Definately not*
Astrology - *Definately not*
Homeopathy - *Definately not*


----------



## frony (Apr 2, 2006)

The Loch Ness Monster - Probably not
Big Foot/The Abominable Snowman - Probably not
UFO's (visitations and/or abductions) - Definitely not
Life on other planets - Probably yes
ESP - Probably not
Telepathy - Probably not
Ghosts (proper ghosts - white ladies, headless horsemen etc) - definitely not
Reincarnation - Probably yes
Religion (any) - Definitely not
Tarot - Definitely not
Astrology - Definitely not
Homeopathy - Yes


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

*Loch Ness Monster - Possibly*....may have existed at some stage...plenty of unknown water-dwelling creatures out there...unlikely to be around nowadays though I would think.
*Big Foot/The Abominable Snowman - Possibly*...maybe once apon a time a man with giantism and hirsutism lived in the snow.
*UFO's (visitations and/or abductions) - Possibly*...might be kind of arrogant of us to believe we are the most advanced species in existance. I mean, hey, we can go to the moon, mars etc...who's to say little green men with big heads haven't discovered an amazing way to utilise some of their planets resources (which may be more useful than what our planet has to offer).
*Life on other planets - Yes*...didn't they find it may be possible for amoebas to exist in space? Or something like that?
*ESP - Yes* Extra-sensory perception...I would call it intuition. I don't think it possible in the "read-your-mind" sense.
*Telepathy - Probably not*...we have twins in our family that creep us out with stuff...mainly pain transference though...not sending messages to each others brains.
*Ghosts (proper ghosts - white ladies, headless horsemen etc) - Possibly*...can't find enough evidence to prove or disprove for me. 
*Reincarnation - Possibly*...not in the sense that the same person comes back though...
*Religion (any) - No*...I have beliefs but never found enough faith to be religious.
*Tarot - Definitely not *
*Astrology - No*
*Homeopathy - Yes*


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

*The Loch Ness Monster* - No.

*Big Foot/The Abominable Snowman* - Probably to some degree. There are a lot of sightings of Yeti/Abominable Snowman, etc. although I doubt it has a highly developed brain...probably more on par with a big wholly ape or something.

*UFO's (visitations and/or abductions)* Yes. I would hasten to add...all but Undoubtedly. That isn't to say that i think ALL of the people (or even a large portion of them) who claim to have been abducted are telling the truth. But yes, i think UFOs have visited and yes, i think there have been abductions.

*Life on other planets* Absolutely. I would say even in our solar system. Titan (a moon of Saturn) and Mars have already displayed signs that life possibly exists there.

*ESP* I have absolutely no doubt in my mind that ESP exists. But i think humans are far from being able to comprehend how to exercise this ability. Except for me...as i'm reading your thoughts right now.

*Telepathy* This is a form of ESP and i believe it exists. See above.

*Ghosts (proper ghosts - white ladies, headless horsemen etc)* I don't know...I wouldn't really doubt it, as strange as it sounds.

*Reincarnation* Again...who knows? I certainly wouldn't rule it out.

*Religion (any)* I don't know what this is doing in there. It's so vague. What are you asking...whether we believe in God or whether we subscribe to a certain religious belief or whether we think that certain aspects of a religion are true or did, in fact, happen, but yet we don't think that X is the son of God, etc??? I certainly hope this whole post wasn't specifically designed as a pretext for you to slip in this one variable so you could cast more aspersions on religion in general. I don't believe in religious dogma and i don't really subscribe to any religion in particular. But i do believe in God and mystical undertows, the likes of which we petty humans can't even begin to fathom.

*Tarot* Absolutely not.

*Astrology* Absolutely not.

*Homeopathy* Possibly.

s.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

The Loch Ness Monster - Definitely not
Big Foot/The Abominable Snowman - Abominable snowman - Yes ; Big foot - Probably not
UFO's (visitations and/or abductions)- Somwhere between No and probably not
Life on other planets - Yes
ESP - As in reading of minds or telekinesis? I dont beleive in the moving of objects. Knowing unknowable information? Yes 
Telepathy - Same as above. 
Ghosts (proper ghosts - white ladies, headless horsemen etc) - Yes
Reincarnation - Definitely not
Religion (any) - Yes
Tarot - Definitely not
Astrology - Definitely not
Homeopathy - I'd say definitely not, but I'm using a homeopathic cold remedy called Zicam - its sold everywhere now. It really works, but I dont think its true homeopathy. I think it actually has zinc in it, and not just an "imprint". So I'll just say No.

I just want to build upon one of the above - I tend to beleive that it is possible for people to have intuitions about others that are eerily on the money, but without priorly knowing a person. I see this as a mix of excellent intuition, people reading skills, and the influence of God on that person. Its happened to me a couple of times before, where people have known things about me they shouldnt, and people with exceptional holiness, such as Martin's lookalike Padre Pio, have been known to understand more about people than the superficial contact would allow. I dont usually call this ESP, though - I call it mysticism. I'm supposedly excellent at telling people whats on their minds, but I dont think its mysticism. I just tend to be hyperaware of people's faces, body language, and personalities.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

The Loch Ness Monster - No, doesn't exist now
Big Foot/The Abominable Snowman - No, doesn't exist now
UFO's (visitations and/or abductions) I don't know
Life on other planets - Probably
ESP - I don't know
Telepathy - I don't know
Ghosts (proper ghosts - white ladies, headless horsemen etc) - Probably
Reincarnation - Yes
Religion (any) - Yes, I believe in various forms of spirituality
Tarot - Well, not really but I believe the fates can make certain cards show up if a person needs a sign, but the cards themselves are not necessarily important.
Astrology - refer to Tarot
Homeopathy - Yes

I have more to add if you don't mind Martin:

Voodoo (Black Magic, spells, etc) - Maybe

Angels - I don't believe in angels per se but I believe in times of trouble regular people pop up out of the blue to get you thorugh it. So regular people can be sort of like angels sometimes.

Evil (are some people inherently evil?) - No

Love at First Site - yes, to me this kind of relates to reincarnation when we meet someone and automatically "know" them. Friends, lovers, etc.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

The Loch Ness Monster - No , I don't think it would havbe survived in one lake for such a long time.

Big Foot/The Abominable Snowman - Possibly
UFO's (visitations and/or abductions) Possibly

Life on other planets - YES
ESP - Possibily, in the future 
Telepathy - Possibily, again in the future maybe
Ghosts (proper ghosts - white ladies, headless horsemen etc) - probably not 
Reincarnation - possibily - I think its just as likely as afterlife, maybe more so, assuming counciousness exsists seperate from the physical body as energy/sprit/whatever.
Religion (any) - probably not
Tarot - probably not 
Astrology - probably not
Homeopathy -probably not


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

OK Martin, now THIS is fun 8)

Seems I can never commit, as life is so ODD, I never know what's getting thrown in my face next. So I'm not using the same answers exactly.

The Loch Ness Monster - Possible as some critter we don't know about, but *Doubt It.*

Big Foot/The Abominable Snowman - Lurking around now? -- maybe some hirsute homeless dude in the snow did freak someone out long ago? 
*Doubt it.* All I can think of right now is the "Abominable Snowman" in Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer - "The Bumble", tamed by Hermie and Yukon Cornelius. Don't think so, lol.

UFO's (visitations and/or abductions) - *Nope.*

Life on other planets - *Yes*. It seems too odd that we'd be the only ones out here. And someone made a good point that there may be evidence of water on other planets and at minimum bacteria, simple life forms, I'd say they count.

ESP - *Doubt it.*

Telepathy - *Doubt it.*

Ghosts (proper ghosts - white ladies, headless horsemen etc) - *No.*
"headless horsemen" lololol

Reincarnation - Sounds interesting, wish it were true in a way, but *No.* There are currently more people living right now than there are dead folk. That is damned scary, and hence coming back as a hedgehog or an insect does not please me. :shock:

Religion (any) - there are many religions. I DO believe in the *NON-THEIST practice of Buddhism -- just the sane tenets of Mindfulness and other very sane practices that focus the mind, provide relaxation, "freedom from fear".* As for a "God" a "Higher Power" ... here we go again.... agnosia.... I "don't know" ..... agnostic. I would like to believe there is a "______ (Fate?) _____that shapes our ends, rough hew them as we will." (Shakespeare).... forgot it, can't spell it.

The reason I'm not thrilled about dying, is that I will miss out on what will happen here after I die. That freaks me out and pisses me off.

Tarot - *Nope.*

Astrology - *Nope*, but man I read my horoscope and sometimes it's spot on, lol.

Homeopathy - if we're talking about herbs, certain non-traditional remedies, some are indeed medicinal. St. John's Wort for instanace is dangerous to take with an SRI -- raises blood pressure, etc. Herbs are drugs as I see it. I don't know enough about them.

The breast cancer drug Tamoxifen sp? is created from tree bark of some sort. Or the molecular configuration of a tree bark. Many drugs are first discovered in Nature -- most? Too bad we're chopping down the Rain Forest and poisoning the Ocean.

To be honest, I don't know the actual definition of homeopathy. If it includes acupuncture for instance, I believe acupuncture is effective in controling pain. I know an MD who uses it. He doesn't claim it does anything else.

So, *Yes, I suppose so, in some cases*

--------------------------------------------------------------
Myths/Legends serve a purpose. I think they give people a sense of control over what cannot be controlled or understood. They are answers for the unexplainable, the unnacceptable. We especially want control of an unknown future, be it an hour from now or years from now.

Also, some of these stories could be parables, warnings, morality tales. Not sure if homeopathy is a myth/legend?


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

The Loch Ness Monster - Definately Not 
Big Foot/The Abominable Snowman - definately not 
visitations and/or abductions) - definately not 
Life on other planets - possibly 
ESP - Probably not 
Telepathy - Probably not 
Ghosts (proper ghosts - white ladies, headless horsemen etc) - No 
Reincarnation - No 
Religion (any) - No 
Tarot - Definately not 
Astrology - Definately not 
Homeopathy - possibly


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2006)

The Loch Ness Monster - No 
Big Foot/The Abominable Snowman - Possibly 
UFO's (visitations and/or abductions)-Possibly 
Life on other planets - Yes 
ESP - Yes 
Telepathy - Yes 
Ghosts (proper ghosts - white ladies, headless horsemen etc) - Probably not, but 'Yes' to 'lost souls'
Reincarnation - Possibly 
Religion (any) - Possibly 
Tarot - No 
Astrology - No 
Homeopathy - Yes

Voodoo (Black Magic, spells, etc) - Yes

Angels - Probably

Evil (are some people inherently evil?) - Yes

Love at First Site - No


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

The Loch Ness Monster ...No
Big Foot/The Abominable Snowman ...No
UFO's (visitations and/or abductions) ...No
Life on other planets ...nothing big, "minimum life form", so yes
ESP ...No
Telepathy ...No
Ghosts (proper ghosts - white ladies, headless horsemen etc) ...No
Reincarnation ...No
Religion (any) ...Yes
Tarot ...No
Astrology ... Wouldn't run my life by it, can be uncannily close to how people are, but probably not
Homeopathy ...Yes

Can't believe you didn't ask about Santa Claus or the Tooth Fairy. :?

:lol: Good questions. Interesting to read other's thoughts.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

--


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 28, 2006)

I will post two sets of responses, first is my beliefs before DP( when I had emotions which I believe play a large part in beliefs in paranormal and supernatural things) and secondly my beliefs now that emotions do not play any part in my analysis and only cold hard reason determines my results.

First, before DP:

The Loch Ness Monster - No
Big Foot/The Abominable Snowman - No
UFO's (visitations and/or abductions) - Probably
Life on other planets - YES
ESP - Yes
Telepathy - Yes
Ghosts (proper ghosts - white ladies, headless horsemen etc) -Yes Yes Yes
Reincarnation - Possibly
Religion (any) - Yes
Tarot - Possibly
Astrology - No
Homeopathy - Possibly

Secondly, after onset of DP:

The Loch Ness Monster - Definately Not
Big Foot/The Abominable Snowman - Definately Not
UFO's (visitations and/or abductions) - Probably Not
Life on other planets - YES
ESP - Definately Not
Telepathy - Definately Not
Ghosts (proper ghosts - white ladies, headless horsemen etc) - Definately Not
Reincarnation - Definately Not
Religion (any) - Definately Not
Tarot - Definately Not
Astrology - Definately not
Homeopathy - Definately not

As you can see I have become a cold, hard cynic of all things not scientifically proven. It is interesting because some research has been shown that claims our minds are hardwired to have these beliefs(some people more inclined than others). I used to truly believe I was psychic, with some pretty amazing stories to back that belief up. Now I chalk it up to coincidence, even though one story still puzzles me to this very day. But I jst lack the capacity to believe these types of things anymore.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Great responses guys. Please feel free to add more.

Just one little gripe:



> It goes through 'universal energy'.


What? Please explain what you mean by 'universal energy'. Is it the same as gasoline? That's universal, and energy. Coal? You use coal to heal people? Whatever next? Are there no laws against that? Saying that, I would like a woman to, er, heal me by covering me in oil.

Regarding being OVER sceptical, sure, keep an open mind. But as the famous saying goes, not such an open mind that your brain drips out of your earholes.

Leprachauns!


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

> It goes through 'universal energy'.


Yeah, you would be the last person on this planet I expect to understand what that is, Martin. So don't torture yourself, you're let off the hook.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I don't understand it Wendy, because nobody has ever explained it! They just say the words and expect us to believe it. But of course, I'm 'not in the know', so to speak.

They might as well call it 'Giraffe McDonalds Energy Whizz Bang', it makes as much sense.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

> Saying that, I would like a woman to, er, heal me by covering me in oil.


Is this another one of your "novelties" Martin??? :wink:


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Martinelv said:


> They might as well call it 'Giraffe McDonalds Energy Whizz Bang', it makes as much sense.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! You bloody fool!!! Those words were never to be uttered!!!! You've opened the gates of hell!!!!!!!! I'm melting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

*The Loch Ness Monster*-probably not (but maybe at one time)

*Big Foot/The Abominable Snowman*-probably not (but maybe at one time)

*UFO's (visitations and/or abductions)*-nope

*Life on other planets*-yes most definately...it would be silly not to believe in life of any kind on other planets.

*ESP*-yes

*Telepathy*-yes

*Ghosts (proper ghosts - white ladies, headless horsemen etc)*-no

*Reincarnation*-i'd like to as it would be my ideal after-life...but sadly, the concept doesn't make any sense to me when i really think about it...

*Religion (any)*-hmmm...i don't know if i'd call it religion but i do believe in a higher power.

*Tarot*-no

*Astrology*-no

*Homeopathy*-yes[/b]


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2006)

Martinelv said:


> I don't understand it Wendy, because nobody has ever explained it! They just say the words and expect us to believe it. But of course, I'm 'not in the know', so to speak.
> 
> They might as well call it 'Giraffe McDonalds Energy Whizz Bang', it makes as much sense.


Martin, you can call it as you like it. Maybe seeing is believing, maybe experiencing is believing.
I asked a friend today how to explain this 'universal energy' stuff. We both came to the conclusion its not explainable. Its something to experience (and in the experience there is the 'understanding', not in the intellectually or factually understanding 'it', but in the experience itself). I dont know. I am a quite level-headed person as I said before, but when actually doing some healing on someone I MYself am actually surprised it just works, everytime again by seeing the result. Im actually 'taking on' the persons complaints, physically. This only lasts about 10 minutes for me and then it fades away. I know this all sounds goofy, strange, weird, uneblievable or whatever etc. But im not looking for factual proof. I see the results and that is the proof that whatever it is what Im doing with healing, its working. And I accept it, without knowing or wanting to understand it intellectually (although I try!).

I can talk only from my own experience, of course. This kind of stuff can only be 'believed' if one experiences this him/herself.

You can compare this to when you have pain somewhere. People instinctively put their hands on this pain (lets say stomachache, its a natural, biological reaction to pain to put your hand on the place that hurts, right? It goes automatically). Just see the healing Im talking about as an extension of this, with some extra's. I think its just that simple. Nothing mysterious, but at the same time it IS (or it seems like it is).

EVERYone can do this/learn this. I simply did a course in this which made me capable of doing this. Thats all.

Martin, I dont ask you to believe what Im writing here and what Ive experienced. Just see for yourself where you can maybe challenge your own thoughts/ scepticism etc. For ME, all this has nothing to do with religion (as Im not religious) whatsoever, just with what life is (or: can be) and not even spirituality (as I think spirituality can send one to wrong places eg New Age and fuck one up even more!).

I dont know, cant explain it. Hope this was clear.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Wendy - fair enough. Thank you for your response. I need to be put in line on the frequent occassions that I vomit sarcasm.

Sebastian -



> I certainly hope this whole post wasn't specifically designed as a pretext for you to slip in this one variable so you could cast more aspersions on religion in general


Are you cross with me?  But no, honsetly mate, it wasn't meant like that. I included it there before, as you know, I regard all religions as a myth/legend/parable. And from the responses, so do a lot of other people.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Martinelv said:


> Wendy - fair enough. Thank you for your response. I need to be put in line on the frequent occassions that I vomit sarcasm.
> 
> Sebastian -
> 
> ...


I might as well try to get cross at my wine dealer. How could i ever be angry at someone that gives me so much pleasure?


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

sebastian said:


> Martinelv said:
> 
> 
> > Wendy - fair enough. Thank you for your response. I need to be put in line on the frequent occassions that I vomit sarcasm.
> ...


i love it that you call the person you buy wine from, a "dealer"...


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> How could i ever be angry at someone that gives me so much pleasure?


Shhh! Quiet you fool. People are listening!!!!!


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Really. Y'all have a thing going, don't you?


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

Martinelv said:


> Wendy - fair enough. Thank you for your response. I need to be put in line on the frequent occassions that I vomit sarcasm.


Thank you as well. Much appreciated. And I do agree that at times you need to be put in line :wink:

*terri wrote:*


> Really. Y'all have a thing going, don't you?


Our newest couple at DPSelfhelp?


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

> Our newest couple at DPSelfhelp?


Adorable isn't it...makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.

Mmmm...actually, a little too warm and fuzzy...maybe this is an example one of those "novelties" that was discussed in the Joan Collins post. :wink:


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

The Loch Ness Monster - No
Big Foot/The Abominable Snowman -Definitely Yes
UFO's (visitations and/or abductions) - Maybe
Life on other planets - Maybe
ESP - Maybe
Telepathy - No
Ghosts (proper ghosts - white ladies, headless horsemen etc) - No
Reincarnation - No 
Religion (any) - Probably not
Tarot - No
Astrology - No
Homeopathy - No

I would like to add an entry:

MONGOLIAN DEATH WORM-I belive in this creature with all my heart and all my soul.

Generally I will believe in any strange animal/creature type thing, simply because I think they are cool.

Generally I think that these beliefs don't just spring from nothing, and that there is some empirical evidence for all of them. However I think that they are explainable within the realms of science, and going by Ockhams razor it is always more logical to allow them to be explained within such realms.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

As always, you crack me up Axel. I wish you would "play" around and post more.



> Quote:
> Our newest couple at DPSelfhelp?
> 
> Adorable isn't it...makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.
> ...


Oh yes, I would definitely say new couple.

And I'd *really* say "novelties".

Let's just call them "the boys" now. :wink:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> MONGOLIAN DEATH WORM-I belive in this creature with all my heart and all my soul.


 :lol:

Splendid. I believe in them too. I even saw one once, splashing around in my toilet bowl. At least I think it was a Mongolian Death Worm.

Now, the thrice-headed pygmy hippos of Zanzibar, wooooo....they really give me the heeby-geebies.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> Martin's lookalike Padre Pio


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I've just noticed this. Splendid Homeskooled. Funny you should mention him, I was reading about him the other day. Unfortunately, even if I do look like him, I am incapable of teleportation and have never experienced stigmata.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Hmmm...I feel purposely ignored.

Perhaps the teasing was a bit strong.

Sorry.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Who said that? Eh? Did someone say something?

:roll:

Terri*, I for one never ignore you. Escort you to the back of the queue, but never ingore you.


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Right so Christians are allowed to believe in God, and New-Agey types are allowed to believe in Homopoopoopathy, but as soon as I mention my Death Worm everyone starts laughing. 
Whatever happend to individual liberty?
Fascists!!!


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Axel...

Is there really such a myth / legend as a Mongolian Death Worm or am I incredibly gullible and is everyone about to laugh at me because you made it up? Never heard of it in my life.

What about Drop Bears? Anyone else believe they are real???
I have always harboured a secret fear that maybe my brother wasn't just trying to scare the wits out of me when I was 5...maybe they do exist!!!

:shock:


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

See, that's the problem Martin. I post things to you, but you read them so darn quickly, that you only really reply to what I'm saying weeks later. You need to focus, man! And it might be a good idea for you to pray to Padre pio to intercede for you. You two also share a proclivity towards reading people, and he was a no-nonsense confessor. You two will hammer a way through your impasse of cynism and morose depression very quickly.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Not at all my friend. I read everything you post. It's just I pick out the nice bits that make me all warm and fuzzy, and consign the rest to the historical context box.

Incidently, do Americans really undertand the difference between scepticism and cynicism?


----------

